# My wife(C&C Please)



## taknbyd (Jan 29, 2010)

C&C welcomed as I am still learning...


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 29, 2010)

not bad, but you cropped too much! I have been seeing alot of these warm bright sun shots, not too wild about them, but thats me


----------



## sinjans (Jan 29, 2010)

I like it. Im not a pro though. Explain your setup please. Anything besides backlit with some fill? Is there fill?


----------



## keith foster (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it is a nice shot and has a lot of positives.  You did a nice job with fill on her face and the detail is good.
Did you erase something from the background?  It is interesting with nothing there and the abrupt change of color.  Probably not a wall hanger but as an exercise in pp and exposure I like it.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 29, 2010)

beautiful wife!!  i love the picture, but agree with the crop... its too much... get more of her shirt in it so it looks proportioned


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Jan 30, 2010)

My only C&C is for you to hook me up with your wife's sister, or friend if there is no sister.


----------



## taknbyd (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your feedback!! Sinjans I used a homemade ring flash for this shot..A reflector is next on my list of things to get. Kieth I did not erase anything from the background it was just some short dead tree branches. Thank you for your comments I really appreciate it!


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 31, 2010)

MisplacedAngler said:


> My only C&C is for you to hook me up with your wife's sister, or friend if there is no sister.



lol!


----------



## pcacj (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I did a photo shoot at Lost Maples State Park just North of San Antonio.  Very scenic.  Would like to visit other parks in the area for more opportunities.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lucky u! lol. Nice shot, excellent sharpness and pose. Only thing i would have liked better is more foreground. Keep shooting and have fun!


----------

